# Mice found in Chip Packet



## Frogman (Dec 13, 2010)

Retail giant Tesco in the UK has apologised to a customer who claimed she found newborn mice in a multipack of chips.

Liz Wray said she was shocked to see half a dozen pink mice emerging from multipacks of chips at a new Tesco store in Aston, Birmingham.

The mother of one said she was also horrified the store was not shut down straight away.

Ms Wray told the Birgingham Mail she was with a work colleague when they made the discovery.

"Suddenly these tiny pink things appeared from the multipacks and were lying in front of us," she told the paper.

"They were repulsive and made me feel revolting. There were half a dozen of them crawling out of different holes in the crisps and we couldn't believe our eyes."

Tesco has apologised for the "upsetting" discovery and said it was confident the incident was isolated.
[/p]
*Reminds me of this*


Spoiler
















Source

mmm, yummy

Wouldnt they have suffocated in a sealed packet as the couldnt have made a hole if they were newborns


----------



## Thoob (Dec 13, 2010)

A multipack of chips..?

Ah, it's not a British article.

CRISPS.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 13, 2010)

I think they were hiding behind them.
Didn't they find dead mouse inside a cereal bar box at testis?


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 13, 2010)

Jeez thats friggin' disgusting.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2010)

hmmm i came.


----------



## monkat (Dec 13, 2010)

Aw...I bet it was cute...


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Dec 13, 2010)

And I was just about to eat some Hot Cheetos too...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2010)

Ew, that's quite creepy


----------



## Paarish (Dec 13, 2010)

always Tesco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Condoms in sandwiches, Spiders in Bananas and now this.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

That's disgusting.


----------



## Stewy12 (Dec 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> always Tesco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mice in bread........



Spoiler


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 13, 2010)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the f... Is that image for real?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2010)

Disgusting.
How do mice get into a chip packet? They would have died if they were sealed in there.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 13, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Stewy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit, i just can't stop laughing
how could seomething horrible like this happen.

its real


Spoiler



news.sky.com


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> always Tesco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did u just say condoms in sandwiches?


----------



## .Chris (Dec 13, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> That's disgusting.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 14, 2010)

How wonderfully delightful.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2010)

geez i'm so glad we don't have tesco here!

they should market them to cats though they'd be a smashing hit!


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 14, 2010)

o.O 

What the hell....Y'all making me scared to open bag of chips, eat sandwiches, and just messing with food in general


----------



## Sop (Dec 14, 2010)

At least the mice were fresh.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> o.O
> 
> What the hell....Y'all making me scared to open bag of chips, eat sandwiches, and just messing with food in general


how about razor blades in chickens? http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/national/...6-1225707149327


----------



## Dangy (Dec 14, 2010)

I could've used them to feed my love child.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 14, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mayonnaise in the sandwich is probably not mayonnaise if that's the case.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> o.O
> 
> What the hell....Y'all making me scared to open bag of chips, eat sandwiches, and just messing with food in general



You're not already?

I can fix that.



Spoiler: do you have a weak stomach? If so, just skip this.



You would be Very surprised how often things of this nature, and worse, happen. 
Have you ever worked in a factory?
Many of them are not the cleanest of places.
Fortunately food packaging facilities are kept in better condition; But in the winter, rodents will always find a way into warm places. 
No amount of poison, traps, and/or predators can prevent this 100% of the time. 
Never ever ask yourself how they're able to keep billions of bugs out of massive vats of peanut butter.

What we actually eat can be a scary prospect, but unless you're raising your own animals/fruits/vegetables/grains and making all of your own foods, then chances are you'll never know just how many 'contaminants' you come into inadvertent contact with.

True, mice are a fucking big contaminant...but at least you're able to see that they're there.





Spoiler: And now for something completely different.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 14, 2010)

Screw this, I'm never eating again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the most disgusting thing Ive ever eaten is moldy bread.... didn't notice It was moldy until it was too late....I didn't puke...but I did get very sick

The lesson here is look before you eat....don't just assume somethings fine....


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 14, 2010)

Ew VA I don't want to eat dinner now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hell, I don't want to eat at all now xD


----------



## Narayan (Dec 14, 2010)

wow, never knew these kinds of things happen.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

Tornadosurvives said:
			
		

> Ew VA I don't want to eat dinner now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A word to the wise:



Spoiler: yes, another gross one



If you buy cans of soda from a vending machine, ALWAYS wipe down the top and any part your lips will touch. While soda bottling (canning) plants have high levels of cleanliness, distributor warehouses often do not. 

Fun fact!: Rat urine fluoresces under blacklight!

And some distribution warehouses would just about glow in daylight from their rat population and it's remnants.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2010)

@ VA: A little bit of insect parts don't bother me, especially if they don't affect the taste or texture.

This topic though creeps me out. I would rather not see little pink mice crawling out a bag of chips.

@ VA: Watch the pertaining Mythbuster's episode. They completely busted Rat pee on a can.


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 14, 2010)

They have live animals as prizes now?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

Haven't yet seen it but I'll look for it. 



Spoiler



All I know is that I worked stocking vending machines with cans that came from a warehouse that was pretty heavily infested with rats. 
Take that as you will.




But my only point in posting these comments is to show that we all eat things that have elements that we don't expect to be there.
And unless they're the size of baby mice, we almost never know about it, and are almost never harmed by it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Fun fact!: Rat urine fluoresces under blacklight!
> 
> And some distribution warehouses would just about glow in daylight from their rat population and it's remnants. [/spoiler]


haha that myth was


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay. 
I believe you.

Hope you like the taste of rat urine.
As for me, I can spend a few seconds wiping off my can to avoid it.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Okay.
> I believe you.
> 
> Hope you like the taste of rat urine.
> As for me, I can spend a few seconds wiping off my can to avoid it.


Haha, man that was a great episode. You could practically smell the contaminates. I always wipe my cans, because you never know what sort of stuff is up there.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Okay.
> I believe you.
> 
> Hope you like the taste of rat urine.
> As for me, I can spend a few seconds wiping off my can to avoid it.


never had 1 problem here anyway were a bit more cleaner with our cans we wrap them in high grade plastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for wiping the can it wouldn't work since i used to breed mice and rats when they pissed on something you could wipe it all you want but it would still be there!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

Is that so? I had no idea Aussie's cans were more cleaner. 

But you're confirming my previous comment. 


			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> unless they're the size of baby mice, we almost never know about it, and are almost never harmed by it.



So what does rat urine taste like?


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 14, 2010)

This reminds me of the time I found a caterpillar in some salsa I was eating from.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2010)

Spenstar said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the time I found a caterpillar in some salsa I was eating from.


was it missing a head?


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 14, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Spenstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was missing the bottom half of its body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My brother started to eat from it before I got to it though.. almost made him puke when I spotted it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

Eat the worm!


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Eat the worm!


Haha, haven't seen that before. Too bad I forgot the brand of salsa the little critter was found in.. might have been from the same company that uses the Tequila Worm.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

With invertebrates outnumbering us by the hundreds (if not thousands) it could be one of any number of worms in the world. 
But rest assured that they're a good source of protein.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Eat the worm!


this is what happens afterwards


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> With invertebrates outnumbering us by the hundreds (if not thousands) it could be one of any number of worms in the world.
> But rest assured that they're a good source of protein.


Thats what I told my brother after we spotted it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "At least you got some protein with the salsa."


----------



## Raiser (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeeeaahh... makes me think twice about buying chips now.
Damn this article!


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Is that so? I had no idea Aussie's cans were more cleaner.
> 
> But you're confirming my previous comment.
> 
> ...




btw......
I REMEMBER WHEN....
i bought a ZAGU ( a shake)
and when i was sipping it.... 
i feel like.... there's something crunchy....
so i secretly spit it in my towel and saw......
a 


Spoiler








yuck!!!!! im crunching cockroach!!! 
buttt...... tbh.... it actually tastes good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not really! ur dumb if you thought that it actually tastes good...



try chewing one now!!

special offer!
10$ per bucket!!


Spoiler











IT SELLS LIKE PANCAKES!!!


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

The mother of one said she was also horrified the store was not shut down straight away.
* I assume this means she has 1 child, not that she's the mother of one of the mice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

"They were repulsive and *made me feel revolting*. There were half a dozen of them crawling out of different holes in the crisps and we couldn't believe our eyes."




[/p]





That's nasty...


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2010)

.


----------

